# First otter



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

Caught this guy on a dirt hole set. Definitely not what I expected ????


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

MidMoTrapper said:


> Caught this guy on a dirt hole set. Definitely not what I expected


But you'll take it right ?? lol .. nice catch :thumbsup:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet catch MidMo.


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

Thank you guys. I'll definitely take it and maybe get another one lol. He definitely tore up a big area and had himself half under under an old log


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Now that's different! Is there a season on them there?


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

Yeah its tied in with the rest of the critters. But otter runs a little bit longer


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

WE have very few otters here , hence no season . They are cool critters for sure , I caught one accidentally while beaver trapping a couple seasons ago and it was a real surprise to see one in my traps .. must be liking finding this one in the dirt hole set . What did you use for bait/scent ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice, congrats..


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

I put some hiawatha valley bait on some sheepskin wool down the hole and a little damp of gusto lure


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Always Fun to catch Otter----I have got as high as $180 for their Pelts here in the U.P. of Mich-THE fur market is way down on Otter now the best might bring 40 --45 --THE Last one about 8 years ago I had a Hat made,I wear it all winter. Otter fur last for ever---Congratulations on your Otter catch----WTG. *

*svb*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

That is too cool congrats


----------

